# Can pigs be put where other animals have been?



## craftymama86 (Jun 12, 2016)

So we have two pigs and a milk goat. We got the pigs first and had planned on adding two additional sections to their pen, to where we could rotate them. Problem is now, we have the goat and part of her pen is where we we're going to add to the pig pen. Could we still add on or would that not be a good idea since the goat has been going to the bathroom in that area? 

The pigs will be for eating.


----------



## TAH (Jun 12, 2016)

craftymama86 said:


> So we have two pigs and a milk goat. We got the pigs first and had planned on adding two additional sections to their pen, to where we could rotate them. Problem is now, we have the goat and part of her pen is where we we're going to add to the pig pen. Could we still add on or would that not be a good idea since the goat has been going to the bathroom in that area?
> 
> The pigs will be for eating.



@Ferguson K @Pamela @Southern by choice


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 12, 2016)

You don't want your goats anywhere pigs are. Pigs transference of disease to goats is the issue. Not the other way around.

No dairy goat should be anywhere near pigs IOW.
Your goat needs a buddy. 

Pigs will and do eat all kinds of ****e. Chicken poo, goat poo anything...  I wouldn't even let a pig come behind my goats to "clean" up.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 12, 2016)

Separate them. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 12, 2016)

I was at a farm today that was letting their bucks run in a wooded area with their pigs
Both of them are bet techs so I'm sure they know their pigs are healthy


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 12, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I was at a farm today that was letting their bucks run in a wooded area with their pigs
> Both of them are bet techs so I'm sure they know their pigs are healthy


They probably are but it goes right on along the lines of people thinking their dairy goats are healthy so there is no way there is anything in the milk.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 12, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> They probably are but it goes right on along the lines of people thinking their dairy goats are healthy so there is no way there is anything in the milk.


I don't know
Could the Bucks running with pigs make a difference with the milk?
If all are clean?? For TB or Brucillisis ?


----------



## Pamela (Jun 13, 2016)

I wouldn't run them together. Never know what or who a pig might find tasty. We've had pigs that don't bother our free range chickens, and then we've had pigs that think the free range chickens are mighty fine eating. I would be worried about a pig finding the inclination to snack on the goat. Now, just running a goat where a pig has been, or next to a pig pen, I will defer to those who talk about disease transmission.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jun 13, 2016)

To clarify, as mentioned in the title, where goats "have" been. Our pigs are in their own pen. I was asking if we can build onto their current pen but the space we would use is where our goat has been. So, by adding onto the pig pen, we would take a little space away fron the goat pen. Does that make sense? I wish I had put up some kind of barrier before bringing the goat home, it just kind of happened last minute. I think @Southern by choice  got the idea.  We have another space on the other side of the goat pen but it would be difficult getting them there as we'd have to go through the goat pen, lol. And it's not even set up yet to keep anything in, we have to fix/replace the fence....


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 15, 2016)

Since the goat is new, and where the pigs were going to be, why not build a smaller, quick, expandable goat pen on the other side you were talking about and move the goat there, then open up the existing pen to the pigs as originally planned?


----------

